# Common Cold in Chickens



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Please help me my chicken is sneezing and i know it has a cold but surely i dont know the cure of it.Others said that just put it on direct sun for a minutes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens don't get colds, they develop respiratory disease. 

But just because she is sneezing and not showing any other signs that anything is wrong isn't that big of a thing. They will sneeze just like we do when something is irritating their sinus'.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's possible your chicken may have inhaled a feed granule or feed dust that's causing the sneezing. You can put one drop of water into each nostril (nare) via eyedropper as best you can, or use a syringe with needle for more close up accuracy without actually putting the needle into the nare. I prefer the latter. Once the water enters the nare, the chicken will shake her head and should dislodge the debris. 
Robin is correct. Birds dont get a cold, they get a respiratory disease and there are multiple symptoms. Also, respiratory diseases are very contageous, you would see and hear your other birds sneezing as well as other symptoms.


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for all your comments but now my chicken's nose has a water or wet like us when we have cold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's on one side then dawg's suggestion that something is in there is probably the cause.


----------

